# GET-A-GRIP Inc. #11 November 5, 2022



## Toysoldier (Sep 15, 2022)

People come as far away as California, Texas, Arizona and more:  Isn't time that you experienced GET-A-GRIP Inc. ?


----------



## Toysoldier (Sep 18, 2022)

Here is some specifics!


----------



## Toysoldier (Sep 29, 2022)

Latest News from GET-A-GRIP Inc.  We just received word yesterday (9-28-2022) a national Bicycle Magazine will be coming to our show this year to do a story on our show.  If you ever thought of coming to our show, let this be the year you come to GET-A-GRIP Inc. #11.  For it is not just a bicycle ride, It is not just a swap meet and it is not just your ordinary bicycle show, it is everything mentioned and so much more!!!  



It is going to be the biggest show ever!!!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 1, 2022)

Our Giveaway Bicycle for 2022!  A 1957 one owner Schwinn.  This was donated to us by the original owner to help us raise more money in the fight against cancer!  This bicycle will go home with someone the day of the show.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## TRM (Oct 2, 2022)

I'll be there!  😎


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 4, 2022)

What does it mean when we say Ride-On Wars?  Great Question!!
Several years ago people started the fad of custom built swap meet wagons.  Over 20 years ago it never failed that when you went to a swap meet someone would be pulling around a trick swap meet wagon.  Then a few years later, you started seeing tricked out baby strollers made from old pedal cars and wagons.  Then as time progressed people started customizing tricycles and kick scooters.  Then finally for those who were creative began to build some nice stuff from just scrap metal that would blow your mind.  During this time we thought it would be great to offer a place for those people to show off their handy work and compete for trophies and thus began Ride-On Wars.  This is being anything a child can ride in or on.  Over the years we have seen some great things from original, restored and blow your mind custom come to our show.  And there is always something to buy for your next project.  Our next project is well under way here at GET-A-GRIP Inc and hope to debut it our show: The Dune Daddy Buggy!  What are you bringing this year to compete and show off?  We look forward to seeing you and what you bring to show or sale!


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 17, 2022)

Good Morning everyone from GET-A-GRIP Inc.  We have only 19 days left to plan for your trip to Cleveland TN on November 5, 2022.  We hope by now you have asked off from work and that you have reservations made.  Now is the time to start making a list of everything you are going to bring to sale and to show!
Remember, Best of Show Bicycle, Best of Show Ride-On and Best thinking outside the Box all 3 take home $25 for their win!  Just a good incentive to compete for that award!  So all together we have for Bicycles: Top 20 awards, and Best of Show, for Ride-On's: Top 6 and Best of Show, Then everyone competes for Peoples Choice and Best Thinking Outside the Box!  This year we have made plans to spread out the parking for the bicycles to park even more bikes in the show, so yes we have room for you!  The area for Ride-On's is huge and can accommodate hundreds!  Be creative in showing off your Ride-On this year to boost the appearance.    After you register you will be given a small entry card for each thing you enter; be sure and put your name and what it is on the card and place on your item.  This helps us announce the winner and what they won with.  As you know, competition is tough and challenging making it that much more fun to compete!  It is going to be great
We have picked our bicyclist of the year and looking forward to adding this one to the list of previous winners .  All of our past winners have added so much to the hobby and so many are still today carving their name in the bicycle industry.  This years recipient is no different and I am honored to give him this award. This will take place at 1 pm on Saturday to give you plenty of time to go by and say congratulations!
Don't forget our Las Vegas Bun Run for cash!  Something we started back in 2014 a bike ride on our beautiful Greenway.  Starting at 11 am with the last bike out at 12 noon  It cost only $5 per ticket to ride and you can purchase numerous tickets.  You will ride north on our almost entirely flat paved Greenway to the end where we have an associate there with a box for you to place your ticket.  All riders mus be back by 1 pm in which our associate will bring the box back to the school where we will draw for top 3 winners: Third place is $25, Second place is $50 and First place is $75!  This takes place at 1;30 pm.
So we are a Show, Swap Meet and bicycle ride all in one big show!  We give cash to our top 3 show winners, We give away a vintage bicycle every year!  This year we are adding a 50/50 drawing and already have $150 in the bag to split with someone!! We have a live DJ playing the best in East TN music and a brand new Food Vendor with some great food!  What else could you ask for in a show?  Come and join us for a fun filled day!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 18, 2022)

So here is another run down on the day: 9:30 am registration starts, 10 am Gates open for everyone, Food vendor is up and running, DJ has started playing music and making announcements, event booth is open to sale shirts and 50/50 tickets!  11 am Las Vegas Bun Run Begins with Bicycles riding the Greenway for Cash prizes, last bike out at 12 noon.  12 noon registration stops, vendor set up and show set up should be winding down and show officially begins with comments,  a moment of silence over those we have lost in the bicycle Hobby over the last year the playing of our National Anthem Show officially has begun,  12:30 all show items in place and judging begins for all the awards and sales begins on Peoples Choice tickets.  1 pm. all bicycles are to be back from the Bun Run and we announce Bicyclist of the Year!  1:30 we announce the winners of the Las Vegas Bun Run! 2:00 we announce the Winner of the Long Distance award who receives a new All Electric Outdoor Cooking Grill! Long Distance must have a Bicycle in the show or be a vendor, 2:30 pm we announce the 50/50 winner, we begin the award ceremony, then at the end we give away our 2022 Giveaway Bicycle the mid 50;s Schwinn.  Then we all say Goodbye till next year!


----------



## JOEL (Oct 25, 2022)

Who's going? What do you need? What are you bringing?

I have a fresh load of 1890s bikes and lamps, very nice Luxury Liner, 1935 Schwinn track bike model R, and a rare Colson for sale. Also some riding toys, a metal horse swing, a Mobo rocking horse, pedal cars, signs, more... Not likely to load all that up so let's make a deal! Always looking for rare balloon tire bikes, signage, antique smalls.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2022)

I'll be there with a load of parts and a few bikes...


----------



## JOEL (Oct 26, 2022)

PM if interested.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 28, 2022)

Sure wish I could make it. Who else is going?


----------



## TRM (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm looking for a 7/8" (22.2mm) quill seat post for a 1950s Evans if anyone can bring one to the show.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 29, 2022)

TRM said:


> I'm looking for a 7/8" (22.2mm) quill seat post for a 1950s Evans if anyone can bring one to the show.



Do you have a picture of one? I think I have one.


----------



## TRM (Oct 29, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Do you have a picture of one? I think I have one.



Here's one from ePay that is the wrong size but basically what I need.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Everything I have is 13/16” but what about using a post shim?


----------



## TRM (Oct 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Everything I have is 13/16” but what about using a post shim?
> 
> View attachment 1722249
> 
> View attachment 1722250



What ever it takes.  😎


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 3, 2022)

Weather is looking good for Saturday! 😎


----------



## TRM (Nov 4, 2022)

Just finished loading up, see y'all in the morning!


----------



## TRM (Nov 6, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Everything I have is 13/16” but what about using a post shim?
> 
> View attachment 1722249
> 
> View attachment 1722250



Fits like a glove! Thanks again Shawn.  😎


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2022)

Another good time at the Get-A-Grip show. A huge thanks to Dave and his crew for putting this event on. Saw a lot of folks from far and near and a good crowd was on hand. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Nov 7, 2022)

Always a fun time. Uncle Leon paid a visit.


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 8, 2022)

We here at GET-A-GRIP Inc. want to say a HUGE THANKS to the thousands of people that showed up last Saturday for our 11th Show!!  Thanks for posting those great pictures!  I am going to have to add you to our photographer list!  We did not  know what to expect with everything that was going on  but you came and made it one of our largest show ever.  Be sure and go ahead and mark your calendars for the first Saturday in November of 2023 for GET-A-GRIP Inc. #12.  It is everything you see in the pictures and so much more!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## JOEL (Nov 9, 2022)

Thousands?


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 10, 2022)

JOEL said:


> Thousands?



Maybe 1800 people showed up after we were allowed to leave?


----------



## Toysoldier (Dec 1, 2022)

We will be uploading our new video for 2023 sometime today stay tuned!


----------



## Toysoldier (Dec 2, 2022)

Here is our official GET-A-GRIP Inc #11 video for November 5, 2022..  Let the pictures show you just what kind of attendance we had this year!  Hope to see you in 2023!


----------

